# Help Ive Ran Out Of Whirlfloc



## hairofthedog (17/2/08)

just about to start a brew & relised ive got no whirlfloc anyone got any ideas as to what i could use instead as the LHBS is closed till tuesday is there anything i could buy from safeway as a crude alternative?


----------



## Stuster (17/2/08)

I wouldn't worry. Just brew it and treat it as an experiment.. You could just boil a little longer, say making sure it's a 90 minute boil.


----------



## Ross (17/2/08)

hairofthedog said:


> just about to start a brew & relised ive got no whirlfloc anyone got any ideas as to what i could use instead as the LHBS is closed till tuesday is there anything i could buy from safeway as a crude alternative?



Don't stress - It's advantageous but not a necessity - your brew should be fine without.


cheers Ross


----------



## domonsura (17/2/08)

Yeah, you'll be fine, I routinely forget to put the whirlfloc in


----------



## hairofthedog (17/2/08)

thanks ross what worrys me is the only brew ive done without it was a bit cloudy with a bit of a trubby flavor & i dont have a hop sock


----------



## Ross (17/2/08)

hairofthedog said:


> thanks ross what worrys me is the only brew ive done without it was a bit cloudy with a bit of a trubby flavor & i dont have a hop sock



It only helps with haze removal which is really only cosmetic with beers being drunk within a month or 2. The trubby flavour was probably yeast/ingredients induced & nothing to do with the whirfloc; just a coincidence i think.

Cheers Ross


----------



## hairofthedog (17/2/08)

thanks for the quick responses guys youve put my mind at rest now ill mash in


----------



## mickoz (17/2/08)

Never used any fining agents and my beers all taste fine. So long as I get good head, I don't care what it looks like.

Mick


----------



## Fourstar (17/2/08)

I don't know if its the crack ive just smoked but isn't whirlfloc just a form of 'gelatin'? Is regular cooking gelatin an ok substitute? 

(obviously in small quantities so you don't end up with Jelly beer!)


----------



## Stuster (17/2/08)

Fourstar said:


> I don't know if its the crack ive just smoked but isn't whirlfloc just a form of 'gelatin'? Is regular cooking gelatin an ok substitute?



It's definitely the crack. :lol: 

AFAIK, whirlfloc is a form of Irish Moss, a seaweed product. Wikipedia is always right!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/2/08)

I havent used whirfloc for 18mnths in my AG's.....and i am still alive ...


----------



## Quintrex (17/2/08)

I wonder if egg whites would work


----------



## warrenlw63 (17/2/08)

With chicken and some sweet corn? Possibly. B) 

Warren -


----------



## hairofthedog (17/2/08)

Quintrex said:


> I wonder if egg whites would work



my brother in law is a chef & said the same thing if it were 10lts id have tryed it but wasnt gonna risk 43lts anyway i might just rack it after 4 or 5 days thanks for the ideas though Q i might make it my easter case if the swap goes ahead 100% pilsner malt 100% saaz hops finished with us-05 should to a good drop provided everything settles well in the fermenter


----------



## Stuster (17/2/08)

hairofthedog said:


> anyway i might just rack it after 4 or 5 days thanks for the ideas though



It's not really a good idea to rack it so early. It won't help with settling anything and there's the danger of moving it before the yeast have finished and leaving acetaldehyde or diacetyl. If you want to rack it (not strictly necessary IMO) then wait for a bit longer than that, say 1 week at the least. Personally, I mainly do a primary for two weeks and only do a secondary from time to time with big beers, fruit beers etc.


----------



## hairofthedog (17/2/08)

Stuster said:


> It's not really a good idea to rack it so early. It won't help with settling anything and there's the danger of moving it before the yeast have finished and leaving acetaldehyde or diacetyl. If you want to rack it (not strictly necessary IMO) then wait for a bit longer than that, say 1 week at the least. Personally, I mainly do a primary for two weeks and only do a secondary from time to time with big beers, fruit beers etc.



thanks stuster on your recomendation ill leave it a week normally i dont rack at all but as this ones gonna have a fair bit on hop floating around i think i will


----------



## haysie (17/2/08)

hairofthedog said:


> as this ones gonna have a fair bit on hop floating around i think i will




crash chill it 7- 10 days, it`s like making cement.


----------

